# Bin Shellac not working



## cardgunner (Feb 29, 2016)

Is there something better then BIN Shellac for stubborn water stains? 

I put one coat and one coat paint. The paint brought the stains back out. Put another coat of BIN on. Then a coat of paint. Still not right. Third coat of BIN and paint. Still showing.

Do I need to put two 2 coats on before I paint?


----------



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

cardgunner said:


> Is there something better then BIN Shellac for stubborn water stains?
> 
> I put one coat and one coat paint. The paint brought the stains back out. Put another coat of BIN on. Then a coat of paint. Still not right. Third coat of BIN and paint. Still showing.
> 
> Do I need to put two 2 coats on before I paint?


are you painting with pure white? i know bin doesnt cover it seals so ive had to put more coats over stains than i thought if i was using a color that doesnt cover well like white


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

*BIN expiration date*



cardgunner said:


> Is there something better then BIN Shellac for stubborn water stains?
> 
> I put one coat and one coat paint. The paint brought the stains back out. Put another coat of BIN on. Then a coat of paint. Still not right. Third coat of BIN and paint. Still showing.
> 
> Do I need to put two 2 coats on before I paint?


Check the expiration date on your BIN can using the info in this link:

https://www.thepurplepaintedlady.com/2014/06/shellac-it-has-a-shelf-life/

futtyos


----------



## GBH2 (Apr 12, 2020)

BIN is a wonderful primer for what it is good at but for water stains it is better to use Kilz Original (oil) or Zinsser Cover Stain. For heavy staining two coats of primer, allowing each coat to properly dry will help.


----------



## Redux (Oct 27, 2018)

What paint are you using? Higher pH acrylics can emulsify shellac, resulting in water stains migrating through the film. 

Examples of high pH acrylics are Duration, Cashmere, and Super Paint. All of the above have a pH above 9, and will soften and emulsify BIN primer. 
That’s why ammonia works well when cleaning tools used with shellac.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Also, not to be captain obvious..but did you stir up the BIN first. All the shellac will settle on the bottem. Ya gotta stir it well!


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

The last few times I've needed it, I've used SW Problock oil. Top-coat with anything after an hour. I've not had any problem with it.


----------



## diT (Jul 24, 2019)

I've used Kilz without fail for 30 years.
Coverstain is ok.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

oil is better for water staining.


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

I know, I know, this is an old fashioned solution to solving bled through on mahogany crown molding. Everyone hated to paint over real wood but at one time that was the trend. Mahogany tended to bleed through all oil-based and shellac primers such as BIN.
An old-timer told me spot prime the areas that bleed with aluminum paint and that did the trick sure enough.
It's amazing what you can learn from someone who has been there and done that!


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

diT said:


> I've used Kilz without fail for 30 years.
> Coverstain is ok.


Dad used to always keep a can of Kilz in the Van. Can't mistake that nasty smell of Naptha Gas. He swore by it.


----------



## cardgunner (Feb 29, 2016)

Redux said:


> What paint are you using? Higher pH acrylics can emulsify shellac, resulting in water stains migrating through the film.
> 
> Examples of high pH acrylics are Duration, Cashmere, and Super Paint. All of the above have a pH above 9, and will soften and emulsify BIN primer.
> That’s why ammonia works well when cleaning tools used with shellac.



PPG Flat Ceiling white.

I will check the expiration date, however I just bought it last year. I did stir it becasue I have found shaky it didn't work so well. 

I will try the Kilz.

I have never had any issue with this before always covered perfectly, first time.


----------



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

cardgunner said:


> I have never had any issue with this before always covered perfectly, first time.


strange because ive used lots of bin and its doesnt help cover stains at all but it seals them well enough not to bleed


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Brushman4 said:


> I know, I know, this is an old fashioned solution to solving bled through on mahogany crown molding. Everyone hated to paint over real wood but at one time that was the trend. Mahogany tended to bleed through all oil-based and shellac primers such as BIN.
> An old-timer told me spot prime the areas that bleed with aluminum paint and that did the trick sure enough.
> It's amazing what you can learn from someone who has been there and done that!


What is aluminum paint?


----------



## Redux (Oct 27, 2018)

Woodco said:


> What is aluminum paint?


My grandfather, who also owned a paint company, used it to seal knots in lieu of MH Enamelac which was the precursor to BIN. I’ve never tried aluminum paint.


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

*Expiration date photo*



cardgunner said:


> PPG Flat Ceiling white.
> 
> I will check the expiration date, however I just bought it last year. I did stir it becasue I have found shaky it didn't work so well.
> 
> ...


Cardgunner, take a photo of the expiration date and post it.

futtyos


----------



## kerryman71 (Oct 9, 2017)

I recently painted a laundry room ceiling in a condo with heavy water staining. I spot primed two coats of BIN followed by one coat of primer and two coats on BM 508 ceiling paint without any issu


----------

